# How and What to Charge on a Predator control Job



## predatorcontroler (Mar 8, 2013)

I live in North Texas, I plan to start a small predator control business. I have no idea how to, and how much to charge a potential consumer. I grew up in Iowa and learn to trap there I am a decent canine trapper. Can anybody offer any suggestions?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

First get insurance. 
You can charge a setup fee and a tear down fee. And either charge by the hour or the animal and charge for travel both ways from you location.

So say $30/hr and $0.45/mile. It just all depends on how much business you want. Charge less to gain more business. Just make sure you meet your overhead or it wont be a buisness.

Hope this helps.

Xdeano


----------

